# Tire wear



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Nicely done Gator. I have at least half that summer-only mileage and mine are more worn. But then again my wife's the one driving it most of the time.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

What brand/size Gator?

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Goodyear what was put on at the factory.


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

What pressure do you run?


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

36 psi


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

Sexy tires Gator !!


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

Gator said:


> 36 psi


Thanks Gator. That's got to be one for the books.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

this is for the poster looking for the brand and size ATTACH=CONFIG]165690[/ATTACH


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Great Gator, thanks 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ours still have plenty of life yet - right near 30k miles on the car now (though it should be noted - we don't run them in the winter). I run them at about 44 psi...and I definitely don't take turns easy in it (since I enjoy driving my Cobalt hard, since it's built for that, so I enjoy putting the Cruze through it's paces as well). 

...And considering we have about 5 roundabouts by us, my ultimate goal is to go as fast as possible through them for maximum fun, haha.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Yours are doing a lot better than mine did. Mine were already down to 5/32" at only 32,000 miles.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

That's about where mine are at with comparable mileage.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

you did better than I did, but then again I have a lead foot and love to floor it from a stop. Every day. Several times a day.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

This makes me sad. I don't like the Goodyears and am just waiting for a good excuse to put on some Contis. Looks like I'm going to be on these for a few years to come. :-(


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

114562 miles on original rubber update. Hopefully I get 150000 plus from these. Still alot of rubber left


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

I only have 5555 on mine and am looking to replace them for some grippier tires soon. I will probably go with 18s over the factory 17s.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

dougc905 said:


> This makes me sad. I don't like the Goodyears and am just waiting for a good excuse to put on some Contis. Looks like I'm going to be on these for a few years to come. :-(


Or ... you do like I did and take the OE tires off to sell them and put your tire choice on the car. Just remember, that you MIGHT notice a fuel mileage change depending upon which tires you run ... so keep that in mind. I personally didn't like the feel of the Goodyear tires on my car in the rain, felt like it wanted to slide right off the road with only 350 miles on the tires, so I took em off and put on Michelins. Noticed about 1 to 1.5 mpg decrease in economy, but felt much safer on the road to me.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Well done gator. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Gator said:


> 114562 miles on original rubber update. Hopefully I get 150000 plus from these. Still alot of rubber left


Are those the Goodyears? Also, what PSI do you run them at?


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

obermd said:


> Are those the Goodyears? Also, what PSI do you run them at?


also, what does your tire rotation schedule look like?


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Gator said:


> 114562 miles on original rubber update. Hopefully I get 150000 plus from these. Still alot of rubber left


That's excellent Gator. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes the original Goodyear assurance tires. 36 psi and rotated every oil change at tirediscounters. I supply filter and oil and they do the rest. 
I haven't rotated the last 10000 miles do to a plug being in the shoulder of one tire. So it stays on the rear


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Gator said:


> 114562 miles on original rubber update. Hopefully I get 150000 plus from these. Still alot of rubber left


You must drive a LOT more gently than I do!


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Very little city, same route 5 days a week. Work car only. Trenton Ohio to West Jefferson Ohio then back around 96 miles each way then it sits on vacation and weekends


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Gator said:


> Yes the original Goodyear assurance tires. 36 psi and rotated every oil change at tirediscounters. I supply filter and oil and they do the rest.
> I haven't rotated the last 10000 miles do to a plug being in the shoulder of one tire. So it stays on the rear


talk aboot blowing a hole in the whole raise tire pressure deal


----------

